# Jackson JS Kelly Bird



## Black Mamba (Aug 18, 2012)

New bass from Jackson modeled after Ellefson's custom shop models.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 19, 2012)

What the fuck, Jackson?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeeeeah... The Concert bass is looking mighty fine now...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

I kinda like it. I don't love it, but it's something a little different.

Personally, I'd take the passive, black version over the one posted above:





They're certainly priced cheap enough.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 19, 2012)

I really, really, really want to like Jackson basses again. I used to own a 5-string concert bass, before they bore the in-line hockey stick, but man... I'm not a fan of anything lately. They feel like Squiers with updated electronics and a different headstock. Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 19, 2012)

That would look so much better as just a Kelly or a Thunderbird


----------



## Jakke (Aug 19, 2012)

I like it, if I needed a bass, I could go for that one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> That would look so much better as just a Kelly or a Thunderbird



Id have to agree... the Kelly looks awesome as a bass.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 19, 2012)

I like it


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Am I the only one that loves the look?


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 19, 2012)

You can also get the Kelly Bird as a guitar through the custom shop, if anybody wanted to know.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 20, 2012)

That lower horn looks just so out of place.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> That lower horn looks just so out of place.



Yup. You have a sleek, curvy, classic sha- BOOM! SHARP APPENEAGE OUTTA NOWHERE.

I guess this mostly has to do with the fact that Im not a fan of the Tbird.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nowhere near as cool as the Kelly Star.


----------

